# Smoke Detectors & Carbon Monoxide Detectors in Rental Properties



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi All, 

This is the nuts and bolts of what you need to know and comply with if you own rental properties in Ontario. I have a smoke/CO inspection form for the DIYers at the bottom of the article. Condos are not exempt. 

http://landlordrescue.ca/fire-inspections-condos/


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Regarding the last checklist, ionization detectors don't have a higher 'failure rate' per se compared with photoelectric detectors. But they have a higher false alarm rate from sources commonly found in dwelling units, such as cooking, or steam emanating from the bathroom after the teenager's half-hour shower. Nuisance alarms lead occupants to do things to defeat the detector. This in turn can result in a lower in-service reliability rate than photo-electric. This might be interpreted as a higher 'failure rate' depending on your definition.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually I found a report from the fire protection organisation. They did research and found that for smoldering fires the ionization detector performed very poorly. Flaming fires (hot fast fires) were well alerted no matter which type of detector used. In many smoldering fires the ionization detector did not go off at all. I will find the report and post it here later.


----------

